# Orange County NY- Craigslist 2y/o Male FREE



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

I just came across this ad. I wasn't sure where to post it. 

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/pet/1272747458.html

They've actually posted this ad several times since the beginning of July...the last one was on the 16th.


----------



## Sasha's Family (May 10, 2009)

Well good thing you've posted maybe you should copie the information on here and post it it wil be alot simpler


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Reply to: [email protected]
July 16, 2009

I HAVE A 2 YR OLD MALE, GERMAN SHEPHERD. HE IS NEUTERED AND UTD ON SHOTS, VERY FRIENDLY AND GETS ALONG WITH DOGS. EMAIL ME ASAP


----------

